Ask HN: My elder brother has died 2 weeks ago.I loved him so much.What to do? - ghostpirate
======
bpmedley
Mine died several years ago.

I saught professional grief counseling, DBSA groups, CoDA groups, and self
help audiobooks.

My initial awful state took 3-6 months before I started seeing light at the
end of the tunnel.

Realizing another chapter in life after such a passing is exceedingly
difficult, yet can be amazingly rewarding.

------
jenkstom
Do something he would have been proud of.

